# Possibly bricked my brand new D3...



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

this morning i decided to try out steel droid rom and so far this has been the biggest fail ever. im not a noob at computers or anything, i work on computers for my business but this one raped me.

i put my phone into AP fastboot for the first time, loaded up RSDlite and when i chose the 5.6 xml and pressed start i got an error saying "mdm file larger than expected; phone connected..."

and since then i have had absolutly no luck gettin this ****in thing to work. tried using the mac way, cmd bootstrap on windows, and the older 5.4.4 RSDlite and ive still got a ****ed phone.

if anyone can point me in the right direction to get this working that'd be great!


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 3222


these are the errors im getting from RSDlite


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Use the .890 fastboot files


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

@AndroidSims is right. You are using the wrong fastboot files for your system version.


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

im using

VRZ_XT862_5.5.1_84_D3G-55_1FF_01.zip


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Whatever file you are using, try the other one. That error you are getting usually means the version you are trying to flash doesn't match your current one.


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, you the same thing happened to me when the SBF files were released. Let me know more info, be glad to help you out.


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

i was able to flash the system.img then i had class. although i was still unable to boot my phone =[ im trying the other partitions right now


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

so my battery died and its been plugged in all day... lol idk why it wont turn on when i plug it into my comp, but when i plug it into the wall it turns on and says AT fastboot battery low bblah bah blahhh bullshit stuff


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Flash all files with RSD


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

Pull the battery, that should get you out of fastboot. This should allow you to charge your phone so you can try again. Let me know.


----------



## pgzerwer (Sep 30, 2011)

Use the moto_fastboot that is linked from the following.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1255198

PS I thought I bricked my own D3 a couple nights ago, and the process at this linked saved my bacon!!


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

idk how to charge the battery. lol when i plug it into my comp the thing wont even turn on at all and when i plug it into the wall it turns on but i left it plugged in for a few hours n the battery is still dead. any ideas?


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

im currently using moto-fastboot (win) but i cant seem to connect my phone to any of my 3 computers without it saying "battery low"


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 3304


ive got my battery hardwired right now. lol hopefully this will charge it... lol


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

i flashed system, preinstall, logo.bin, and recovery. still no luck. it boots to black screen says "invalid flash mode boot failure 0A.53

invalid CG version (CG: devtree)"


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Ouch.

Have you already tried to use RSD and flash the whole thing at once?


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

ye i tried RSD but i get the error "mbm returned file size somethin..." lol


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

I ended up writing a .BAT script (windows) that automated the flash of each partition and everything worked great after!


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

I was able to unbrick mine from this, all I had to do was MANUALLY extract the contents of the zip file, then select the xml in rsd and it worked fine!


----------

